# APC UPS replace batteries or get New UPS?



## tkin (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi guys, I have an APC 1100VA UPS: *www.apc.com/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BR1100CI-RS

Now, sadly the battery is dying, it trips into warning mode within 1 mins after power cut, and now a days goes into replace battery warning mode if I happen to turn the pc on while its doing self test(~1mins after start up), so its turning into a nuisance, and I am really worried that it might trip one day and crash my hdd, so I have two options:

1. Replace battery, as far APC is concerned this is the original battery: *www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=APCRBC113 I don't care much about originality, duplicate batteries will do as long its from an established company, say eveready. My question is will such an option work?
2. Get a new UPS, at least 1kva, from APC ONLY, so how much does an 1kva+ UPS cost now a days?

So, suggest guys.


----------



## bajaj151 (Jun 29, 2014)

I had the same problem last week...

I disconnected all connected peripherals and charged the ups for 18-20 hours..(Off mode)
Now, everything back to normal...


----------



## tkin (Jun 29, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> I had the same problem last week...
> 
> I disconnected all connected peripherals and charged the ups for 18-20 hours..(Off mode)
> Now, everything back to normal...


I had done it earlier, it only works for a few times, then it starts causing issues again, this UPS is over 3yrs old, so I don't expect much from the battery anyway.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 29, 2014)

If replacing the battery costs nearly as much as a new ups,then buying a new ups outright would be a better option.Otherwise you should just get the batteries replaced and continue using your existing ups.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Donate or sell the old UPS to me as you are buying a new one ?


----------



## tkin (Jul 16, 2014)

Update: I'd purchased a pair of genuine APC RBC113 batteries, so I'm good now.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> Update: I'd purchased a pair of genuine APC RBC113 batteries, so I'm good now.


How much did they cost? My APC UPS is also giving me trouble.


----------



## tkin (Jul 17, 2014)

ico said:


> How much did they cost? My APC UPS is also giving me trouble.


1600/- for two batteries incl buyback offer. Original price 2400/-


----------



## sam1 (Jul 17, 2014)

tkin said:


> 1600/- for two batteries incl buyback offer. Original price 2400/-



did you get it from the APC service centre in Kolkata?


----------



## tkin (Jul 17, 2014)

sam1 said:


> did you get it from the APC service centre in Kolkata?


Yes...


----------



## Vyom93 (Jul 20, 2014)

i am also looking for a UPS for my pc which one is better form this two UPS 

APC BR1000G-IN UPS - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

& 

APC BR1100CI-IN UPS - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 20, 2014)

BR1000G is better overall but also costs more. BR1000G ~ Rs.7500 where BR1000CI ~ Rs.5500

If you have budget get a refubrished smart UPS1500(~9500) with external battery.


----------



## Vyom93 (Jul 20, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> BR1000G is better overall but also costs more. BR1000G ~ Rs.7500 where BR1000CI ~ Rs.5500
> 
> If you have budget get a refubrished smart UPS1500(~9500) with external battery.



i want to know that spending RS.2000 more for BR1000G justify or not ? 

i am also having a inverter in my home which is not a sine wave inverter so can i just change the home inverter to a sine wave inverter and not buy a ups for pc & i don't want to run pc for more the 5-10 min as i just want to shutdown properly my pc


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 20, 2014)

well you get power and load LCD + USB monitoring+ powerchute support + in future you can add external battery pack for longer runtime. So BR1000G is worth it.

Don't connect the UPS to any other supply than any pure sine wave supply it can burn the transformer cause it will overheat from Eddy loss.

Home inverters don't have the switching time required for a PC so if you directly connect your PC to inverter it will restart when the inverter changes to battery power.

- - - Updated - - -

if you can spend money on a smart UPS, do that cause those have industrial grade components and pure sine wave output most of the times the output is cleaner than utility power(in terms of frequency,line ripple and stability)  will last long and will increase lifespan of connected equipments.


----------



## Vyom93 (Jul 20, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> well you get power and load LCD + USB monitoring+ powerchute support + in future you can add external battery pack for longer runtime. So BR1000G is worth it.
> 
> Don't connect the UPS to any other supply than any pure sine wave supply it can burn the transformer cause it will overheat from Eddy loss.
> 
> ...



thanks for helping

- - - Updated - - -

one more query the APC BR1000G is a Stepped approximation to a sinewave ups  will it work fine with my Corsair RM 650 SMPS


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 20, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> i want to know that spending RS.2000 more for BR1000G justify or not ?
> 
> i am also having a inverter in my home which is not a sine wave inverter so *can i just change the home inverter to a sine wave inverter and not buy a ups for pc *& i don't want to run pc for more the 5-10 min as i just want to shutdown properly my pc



*
HOME INVERTERS are CAPABLE of fast changeover when power goes off.*
i run my pc on a pure sinewave amaron iACE 800va and all loads(fans and lights and 32" sony bravia) and absolutely NO ISSUES
p.s. put ur new inverter in UPS MODE after buying new ups(EXIDE / AMARON )

tell what battery you have and what capacity of inverter u have...
it might give you minimum 10min to hours if load is given properly


----------



## Vyom93 (Jul 20, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> *
> HOME INVERTERS are CAPABLE of fast changeover when power goes off.*
> i run my pc on a pure sinewave amaron iACE 800va and all loads(fans and lights and 32" sony bravia) and absolutely NO ISSUES
> p.s. put ur new inverter in UPS MODE after buying new ups(EXIDE / AMARON )
> ...





i am current having 6 years old  bajaj inverter ups with this exide battary
Exide Inva Red 500 Plus 150AH Battery: Buy Online @ Snapdeal India


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> i am also having a inverter in my home which is not a sine wave inverter so *can i just change the home inverter to a sine wave inverter and not buy a ups for pc* & i don't want to run pc for more the 5-10 min as i just want to shutdown properly my pc


Home inverters do have the switching time, but it again depends on the load at the time the power goes off. So buy wisely.

Like if I had all my fans, lights and other appliances running, the PC used to restart.


----------



## Vyom93 (Jul 20, 2014)

ico said:


> Home inverters do have the switching time, but it again depends on the load at the time the power goes off. So buy wisely.
> 
> Like if I had all my fans, lights and other appliances running, the PC used to restart.



if i buy a sine wave inverter i will not get  protection from  voltage fluctuation and also other safety feature which a ups has ?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 20, 2014)

ico said:


> Home inverters do have the switching time, but it again depends on the load at the time the power goes off. So buy wisely.
> 
> Like if I had all my fans, lights and other appliances running, the PC used to restart.





Vyom93 said:


> if i buy a sine wave inverter i will not get  protection from  voltage fluctuation and also other safety feature which a ups has ?



you will get protction when the switch at the back of the inverter is in ups mode...
only voltage fluctuations...that is it goes to battery mode when low voltage like 180v and high voltage which is 265v...it will be clearly written in user manual
----
i have a 800va inverter amaron iace with stantubular 150ah and its* 5-6 years old* and still giving backup like a king and no restarts even if lights + tv(32" bravia, airtel hd, cordlessphone(gigaset)) + fans running....


inverters do have swithcing time and the lights *will* blink for a sec but computers and other *smps* based lights(LED lights) *dont even flicker *for a second(not seen till now its blinking when power goes off and comes back)

one time my mother used a mixi without telling me and i was at the pc and all other load was switched off(no load except pc and standby mode of tv and airtel hd and cordless phone)....mixi is 550w philips
the pc is fine...nothing happened*

whats your psu? and inverter model?
pc restart during at time of power goes off is due to weak battery or inverter set in inverter mode other than ups mode*

we have LED lights and 2x pc and security cam dvr @ our shop and 2x 2000va inverters and i have a very good experience with it...the most robust inverter design...can withstand 440v ac when the neutral cut at home or at transformer or wire cut at pole and i have experienced this too


----------



## Vyom93 (Jul 20, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> you will get protction when the switch at the back of the inverter is in ups mode...
> only voltage fluctuations...that is it goes to battery mode when low voltage like 180v and high voltage which is 265v...it will be clearly written in user manual
> ----
> i have a 800va inverter amaron iace with stantubular 150ah and its* 5-6 years old* and still giving backup like a king and no restarts even if lights + tv(32" bravia, airtel hd, cordlessphone(gigaset)) + fans running....
> ...



i am having Corsair RM650  other spec in sign and my inverter is  bajaj ivx 600 and i think its on inverter mode 

and have to connected your pc directly to wall socket or with spike guard


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 23, 2014)

Vyom93 said:


> i am having Corsair RM650  other spec in sign and my inverter is  bajaj ivx 600 and i think its on inverter mode
> 
> and have to connected your pc directly to wall socket or with spike guard


put it in UPS mode
no spike guard...directly to wall socket.... have cx430v2...doesnt hum when power goes off but hums on mains power(very slightly) due to unclean power from electricity board

EDIT: YOURS IS A *SQUARE WAVE* INVERTER...


----------



## Vyom93 (Jul 24, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> put it in UPS mode
> no spike guard...directly to wall socket.... have cx430v2...doesnt hum when power goes off but hums on mains power(very slightly) due to unclean power from electricity board
> 
> EDIT: YOURS IS A *SQUARE WAVE* INVERTER...


thanks for help  
Bought a APC BR1000G


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 2, 2014)

tkin said:


> I had done it earlier, it only works for a few times, then it starts causing issues again, this UPS is over 3yrs old, so I don't expect much from the battery anyway.




You were right 


My UPS start giving problems again.

Suddenly backup time drops...
Current status as per Power Chute:
Charged: 95% (Charging)
Load: 96W
Backup time remaining: Just 10min 


UPS is 1.5 years old...

Is battery dying??
Will it cover under warranty??

What should I do?


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 2, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> You were right
> 
> 
> My UPS start giving problems again.
> ...



I have 1x 1000va umax   2 battery
600va numeric x2, powercom x1, apc x1, matrix x1....

sold off to paper-boy
microtek 1000va x1     2 battery
800va x2    2 battery

now with inverters , have a big list

i have that apc bx300 battery replaced *3 times in 2 months* but still only *30 mins backup with 20Watt load*(cctv dvr) so you see their quality....lost faith in them, now APC is a *bad *company imo, realllyyy bad

Inverters:
no-name x3
luminous 800va x1
luminous 1450va x1
amaron iace/ powerzen 800va x2
exide 850 x1
nixown *2000va solar**x2*


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 2, 2014)

Is my ups battery covered under warranty?


----------



## tkin (Aug 3, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> Is my ups battery covered under warranty?


2yrs if bought along ups, else 1yr if bought separately. APC of course.


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 4, 2014)

APC Engineer visited yesterday to check the UPS.He also found that backup time is very less.
Since battery was not available in stock, he told me that he will replace battery on Tuesday.

But all of a sudden, backup increases from 10 minutes to 44 min (for 100W).


What's going on?
Will APC engineer replace it with new battery or used battery? (Since warranty will expire in 3months)
What should I do?

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> 2yrs if bought along ups, else 1yr if bought separately. APC of course.



It's along with UPS...


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 4, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> APC Engineer visited yesterday to check the UPS.He also found that backup time is very less.
> Since battery was not available in stock, he told me that he will replace battery on Tuesday.
> 
> But all of a sudden, backup increases from 10 minutes to 44 min (for 100W).
> ...




But all of a sudden, backup increases from 10 minutes to 44 min (for 100W).

insufficient charging


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 4, 2014)

Indicator on UPS was showing fully charged.....So I don't think, it was insufficient charging...
And engineer too checked the UPS..


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 4, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> Indicator on UPS was showing fully charged.....So I don't think, it was insufficient charging...
> And engineer too checked the UPS..



which model


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 4, 2014)

kartechnology said:


> which model



br1000g-in


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 4, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> br1000g-in



never expected this with their flagship model...really bad on apc...
that's why I'm insisting everyone to buy sinewave inverter + small battery even though price is higher


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 4, 2014)

Should I be with the current battery or allow them to replace it? 
Because if they replace it with new one,then it's better to allow them because only 3 months warranty is left


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 4, 2014)

bajaj151 said:


> Should I be with the current battery or allow them to replace it?
> Because if they replace it with new one,then it's better to allow them because only 3 months warranty is left



replace...its free only BUT U WILL GET A *REFURBISHED * BATTERY, never a new one(replaced mine 3 times in a month, from buying


----------



## bajaj151 (Aug 4, 2014)

I thought I will be getting new battery but as you said they are giving refurbished one which you have replaced 3 times in a month...I am confused now..What to do...?


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 5, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> never expected this with their flagship model...really bad on apc...
> that's why I'm insisting everyone to buy sinewave inverter + small battery even though price is higher


_br1000g-in  _that is not a flagship model_








_


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 5, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> _br1000g-in  _that is not a flagship model_
> 
> 
> _



I mean the affordable-top end model in India, as a 1000va microtek[crap] is @ rs 4000 or so and this one is 7k


----------



## ranjan2001 (Sep 15, 2014)

I am in a confusion need some urgent help in taking a decision 
I have APC Back UPS RS-800 5-6 yr old UPS which from last yrs ago it gave me problem taht it was not able to take battery backup & making sound kat kat tak kat means going on battery even when the power supply is ON. I took it to APC they changed the battery but the problem still remained & had to replaced the internal relay+card costing approx 3500/-

2yrs it worked all fine I am having exactly the same problem now, went to APC they refused changing battery saying battery is fine its the relay & card again gone bad. Now I dont want to get it repaired.

Want to know is this kind of problem a regular issue with all UPS or APC?
What is causing this relay & card problem (APC say power fluctuation causing this, but in my apartment there is hardly any fluctuation only when power goes generator starts that time it often does fluctuate a bit)

Suggest me a new UPS 600-800VA (config is in signature)
APC or any other good company, I want to buy sine wave UPS since I changed my power supply which needs pure sine wave so I rather buy it this time.


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2014)

Get APC 650va, your config given in your signature can easily be run with that till the generators kick in.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 11, 2014)

Is this 650va a pure sine wave UPS, suggest me any other brand as APC I am not happy


----------



## kARTechnology (Nov 12, 2014)

ranjan2001 said:


> Is this 650va a pure sine wave UPS, suggest me any other brand as APC I am not happy





ranjan2001 said:


> Is this 650va a pure sine wave UPS, suggest me any other brand as APC I am not happy


get 
"Exide Champion *65 AH* battery"            – Rs.4500
"Exide Premium Sine wave  850VA UPS" - Rs.5000
* APC 650VA has a 7ah battery...*

you want a very good(excellent) battery backup for browsing, get EXIDE INVA TUBULAR IT500* 150AH*(3 years new battery warranty)..you can also run fans and lights

same here have a APC600va with bad battery changed 3 times by APC, now lazy to call them...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks *kARTechnology* for the reply
I bought APC BE800IND just 2 days ago.
Access Denied


----------



## zinbart (Apr 1, 2015)

Guyz am having APC *Back UPS Pro BR-1500* Model, which needs battery replacement.

But, the APC guys are quoting Rs. 5800 for two batteries that my UPS takes - I don't think batteries can be that expensive ever.

Are they cheating me? only one dealer here in Mumbai tht sells batteries it seems....

PS: The battery has marking 9 Ah/12V


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 2, 2015)

zinbart said:


> Guyz am having APC *Back UPS Pro BR-1500* Model, which needs battery replacement.
> 
> But, the APC guys are quoting Rs. 5800 for two batteries that my UPS takes - I don't think batteries can be that expensive ever.
> 
> ...



here 700rs per 12v 7.2ah exide/amaron battery.buy locally and fit yourself.


----------



## zinbart (Apr 4, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> here 700rs per 12v 7.2ah exide/amaron battery.buy locally and fit yourself.



These Automobile guys would be having big sized car batteries, my UPS takes small two batteries... so I am not sure they will be having this?


----------



## kARTechnology (Apr 4, 2015)

zinbart said:


> These Automobile guys would be having big sized car batteries, my UPS takes small two batteries... so I am not sure they will be having this?



go to computer shop and ask for ups battery for computers. they'll h have.
exide "chloride" and amaron "powersafe" and powerzen are some brands.


----------

